# When would the worst time to live in ME be?



## Aranaug (Aug 10, 2002)

Would it be when Melkor launched is attack on the finest elven city?
Would it be during the Second Age, as the Last Alliance marches to Mordor?
Or would it be during the Third Age (during the months that LOTRtakes place)?

What do you think? Please expalin why...


----------



## Aerie (Aug 11, 2002)

*Hmm*

I think during the months when LOTR took place. Everyone was probably scared and frightened...Minas Tirith was under attack, huge battle at Helm's Deep, then they had Saruman to contend with _aswell_. So that's what I would say.


----------



## Darth Saruman (Aug 11, 2002)

The ultimate worst time would be the Ages of Darkness. All of Arda, save Valinor, lacked any light at all. These were the glory days of Melkor. He dug his underground fortresses. The evil powers of the world were almost without limit. Melkor had no opposition. Only the sleeping spell of Yavanna kept the flora and fauna of M.E. from being destroyed.


----------



## Aerie (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh yeah  oops. Guess LOTR time would be like Christmas Day compared with that....


----------



## Phenix (Aug 15, 2002)

I think it would be in the second age.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 16, 2002)

The question was when was the most depressing time in ME. during the darkness of Melkor there was noone to be depressed.

It would have to be right after the Nirnaeth Arnoediad, battle of unnumbered tears when the Elven kingdoms were completely overthrown save Gondolin and Doriath and Nargothrond. It was at that time that the Eldar realised that Morgoth was unassailable by their nmight alone.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry, by 'Middle-Earth' do you mean all of Beleriand, all of the lands east of the Emyn Luin, or both? 
Of this list I would say that the 1st Age was the most depressing, as there were wars raging constantly.. And 'technology', as it was, had not reached very high IMO back then; living accommodations, hygiene, etc. must have been much better during the 3rd Age..
But all in all I think the most depressing time (not on the list) must have been the whole of the 1st Age in Eriador and Wilderland and all the other places beyond the Blue Mountains. All the tribes of Men were so limited and rustic, I can't imagine a more dismal setting (and don't say in Angband!)..


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 23, 2002)

I think the 2nd Age was the most depressing. At the time of the march of the Last Alliance, Eregion had been completely sacked only a while before, realisation about the Rings (maybe having thoughts if an elf bout a 2nd Morgorth/First Age), the thought of am I goin 2 live on way to a battle, the 7 year seige... 
Going a bit after that, the sadness of the death of Gil-galad, Elendil, Thranduil's Dad among others then the death of Isildur and the thought that the One was floating (sinking) around somewhere...
The _months_ that LOTR lasted with all it's battles and deciets is matched in a different way I suppose and the First Age had the 400 year seige resulting in 400 years of relative peace at da time so I think it really depended on where you were at da time and who you were.


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 23, 2002)

Because I've never read The Simarilion and have no idea about anything that happened in the First Age, I'd have to say the Second Age was the worst.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 23, 2002)

If you haven't read the Silmarillion, how would you know anything about the Second Age?


----------



## HobbitGirl (Aug 23, 2002)

They tell you lots of stuff about the Second Age in the trilogy. Plus I've been browsing through the timelines in the back of the Return of the King.


----------



## FarahSlax (Aug 23, 2002)

Yep, 90% of the Second Age really blew for those schmucks trapped
in ME.


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 24, 2002)

mmm Aranuag one of your poll options is when Melkor attacks Doriath, but (and correct me if I am wrong) I dont think Melkor ever did. It was first attacked by the dwarves and then destroyed by the sons of Feanor.


----------



## Aranaug (Aug 24, 2002)

When I was making up this poll I hadn't read the Sil in a couple months so I couldn't remember where all Melkor had attacked. I guess I could have looked for it in the Sil, but I was ina bit of a rush the day I made this up. It's basically just the ages, not the particular events (except for the Third Age it actually would be those months because other wise it was a reasonably good age.
Any how, yeah I guess I was wrong. I better get in gear and read it again.


----------



## Éomond (Aug 27, 2002)

Well the order of the Age I'd like to be in is:
1.3rd
2.2nd
3.1st


----------



## Diamond Took (Aug 31, 2002)

first of all i have NO idea what took place in the first age , and secondly the world seemed very peaceful when the fellowship took place, unless ofcourse you lived in Gondor.

So that leaves the second age, and according to the movie, that looks the most worst place to be.

Don't take me for some neanderthal lotr fan - I have read the books!


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm sure, but in order to fully understand the sequence of events in the LotR (and all the events related to them) you should really read the SIlmarillion. So please, read it as quickly as possible!


----------



## Courtney (Sep 5, 2002)

I am not really sure about names, because I haven't read the Sil in a while... but I think the worst tme would have to be when Beleriand (you know the western part of middle earth) sunk... that would really ruin my day.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 6, 2002)

Oooh, that _is_ pretty nasty!! 
Or on Númenór, right next to Sauron's temple, when the island is crushed by Illy.. yipes.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Sep 11, 2002)

The 1'st Age would be the worst by far in my opinion. The Eldar were facing certain and inevitable doom, and only the timely arrival of the Valar saved their butts. The other two ages seemed a little less harsh.


----------



## Theoden (Sep 12, 2002)

I would have to say the second age. I loved the Sil and so I loved the ages that it described, but as Lord Aragorn stated, the first age was an age of doom for the elves, and the second and age of hope. Where as the third age was one where the elves were becoming non-existant and men were beginning to rule. There is nothing wrong with that, but I like elves a lot and I thought it was really sad to see them go.

-me


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 12, 2002)

None of these is exactly a target for a dream holiday or something...but the 1st Age horrors and atrocities committed by Morgoth Bauglir are somewhat worse than the Ages of Sauron.


----------

